# tow master dolly



## H2H1 (Aug 14, 2007)

I just back from the north GA.Tenn mountains and I notice on my dolly that the right tire is worn on the side quite a bit. The question is ---will I need trailor tires or will just plain road tires work.


----------



## OpenRoads (Aug 15, 2007)

RE: tow master dolly

I currently use a 2006 Tow Master HD 80, and just replaced both tires after 12,000 miles.  The factory rep was surprised I got that many miles out of the bias ply tires.

I got new tires from the Tow Master Factory in Fayetteville.  Our son is stationed there.

I thought about passenger tires, and if you do a search on the forums you may get more definitive information, but not a lot that I could find.  Not sure how they would do, but I chose not to take a chance with them.  the difference in cost was not significant to me, but the safety issue is.  

I am of the humble opinion that the dolly tires should be trailer tires.  The dolly does not have an independent suspension system and from what I was told at the factory and from wear on the tires, they take a pretty good beating and do not wear consistently.  I had plenty of tread in the center of the tires, but they word down on each side of center.

I do not have the steel belted, though I have been told the steel belts wear better and longer, whatever that means.

The next time I need tires, I will use steel belted radials to see if there is a significant difference.

Anyway, this may not help you a lot in what you decide, but this has been my experience and my thoughts regarding a "Specialty" tire.  I check tires frequently, proper air, etc.  I almost waited too long to replace them as one develped a bubble and tread started to separate which I did not detect it until we stopped, even though I check them at every stop in between destinations for damage, wear, air etc., and either missed it, or it occurred within a couple hundred miles between the last stop and the destination.

It would be interesting to know what experience anyone has had using passenger tires on their tow dolly.


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 15, 2007)

RE: tow master dolly

THANKS FOR THAT VALUABLE INFO. I WAS LEANING TOWARD TO THE TRAILER TIRES , BUT LIKE YOU THE COST ISN'T A FACTOR WHEN IT COME TO SAFETY. SOMETIME AN EXTRA FEW $$ GOES  A LONG WAY. I WILL GET ON THE INTERNET AND GO TO THE MASTER TOW DOLLY AND ORDER TO NEW TIRES. I REALLY DON'T KNOW HOW MANY MILES THESE HAS ON THEM , I BOUGHT THIS FROM A GUY WHO WAS GETTING OUT OF THE CAMPING ALL TOGETHER. ONCE AGAIN THANKS FOR THE INFO. I  HOPE TO MEET AS MANY CAMPERS AS WE CAN ON OUR TRAVELING ADVENTURE.

Hollis


----------



## C Nash (Aug 16, 2007)

Re: tow master dolly

Go with the trailer tires as they have protection built into them for harm from mother nature. If the tires are wearing on the sides you probably have some kind of alignment problem with camber adjustment. Is the vehicle you are towing to much weight for the dolly?


----------



## s.harrington (Aug 20, 2007)

Re: tow master dolly

We actully use 15" Light Truck tires on ours.  Higher load capacity and last longer.


----------



## Jim Danbom (Jul 29, 2009)

Re: tow master dolly

I have a Master tow dolly that is 11 months old and has worn out both tires on the right side, so it is dogtracking. The factory refuses to admit that is possible and says I should not be surprised that my tires are unsafe after only 5200 miles. I have had several phone conversations with both the factory and the dealer. The tread is good in the center of the tires and on the left side and only worn on the right side of the tires. It seems they should tell you BEFORE you buy that the tires are only expected to last 5 or 7000 miles. These are very poor dollys and the warranty is worthless, I would not buy one again!!!!!   JIM


----------



## utmtman (Jul 29, 2009)

Re: tow master dolly

I have the same problem except both my tires are worn on the outside edge.  I called around to all the local tire shops yesterday and all said that trailer tires would be best to use and since I want to get a bit larger profile on the dolly except without buying bigger rims I am going with a 6 ply bias tires instead of the radials on mine.  Mine now has the st 215/75R14s and all the dealers said they no longer make a 225 but the bias is a taller more solid tire.   I have probably around 20,000 miles on my tires.


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 29, 2009)

Re: tow master dolly

Well Lee I got got me a Saturn as my toad, so from now on it A4D. The Saturn is in good shape and it was already set up with the tow bar and plates, plus wiring. I have my dolly for sell and I just put new tires and rims on it before we went to SD. this passed May-June


----------

